# First Video of My New Layout



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

My son stopped by earlier in the week and shot this slid-show & video with his cell phone.

Not bad for his first attempt.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/GNwfa1yX5jH8eFkq7


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice! I noticed in one area what looks like a few push pins with something white draped over one side of them. What are they supposed to be? The inquiring mindless would like to know.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking layout & photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

good looking scenery !


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chaostrain said:


> Very nice! I noticed in one area what looks like a few push pins with something white draped over one side of them. What are they supposed to be? The inquiring mindless would like to know.


My wild guess would be switch markers.

Real nice Jim.:thumbsup:


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Chaostrain said:


> Very nice! I noticed in one area what looks like a few push pins with something white draped over one side of them. What are they supposed to be? The inquiring mindless would like to know.


Very observant. The push pins are located by each turnout. The white paper contains the “accessory address” so that the operator can align the turnout from the NCE (or any other) hand held controller.

All of these will be removed after I connect and program my track plan into my TCG software.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, you have a really really nice layout!! :appl:


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> Very observant. The push pins are located by each turnout. The white paper contains the “accessory address” so that the operator can align the turnout from the NCE (or any other) hand held controller.
> 
> All of these will be removed after I connect and program my track plan into my TCG software.


Oh. I learned something new. Thank you! I'm now 10% smarter.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I love the layout. Nice work. I'm not sure why you have such a great looking layout and have push pins in the middle of everything. They seem out of place. All my switches have small bi-color LEDS next to them plus signals to indicate their switch position. Maybe a small sign might look better.

George


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Theamazingswal said:


> I love the layout. Nice work. I'm not sure why you have such a great looking layout and have push pins in the middle of everything. They seem out of place. All my switches have small bi-color LEDS next to them plus signals to indicate their switch position. Maybe a small sign might look better.
> 
> George


As Jim said in post #6. The push pins are temp untill he gets the turnouts programed into his operating software.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

I am jealous! The layout is looking really good. I like all the trees and different colors in the trees. Downtown looks clean and crisp. 

This is how my layout will be looking very soon. I am currently laying track, shaping the lay of the land but hope to get some buildings with sectional lighting going within the next week. I plan to take some photos or even a video series of progress from scratch.


----------

